# Geant

## anyone

Geant.
 -  
Geant -

----------


## admin

,    . ?

----------


## anyone

> ,    . ?

   . 
GEANT   .     ᒺ .  
GEANT -    ,         .        ,  ᒺ   3000 -   , 3     35  .  GEANT   ,         .   2002   ³             GEANT. 
      - .  ,      -   ,       -   .  
,  ,         (   ),                ,     . 
 GEANT      ,           .             1000 /,           2 /. 
  : http://www.zn.kiev.ua/nn/show/421/36904/ http://relax.mignews.com.ua/articles/61546.html http://www.era.ru/eraline/getnews.asp?SID=1238 http://www.rbnet.ru/press/19.08.shtml http://www.rocit.ru/news/shownews.php3?id=23590

----------

